# Got My First Vostok



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Woo hoo, Pics to follow soon I hope. Just won my first Vostok divers, looks like the start of a long affair. Got a graduated green dial, light metalic green in the centre, getting darker to either side. No CCCP at the bottom, only 'Made in the USSR' under the 6, so I take it it's not original, and the face and lume is not in tip top, but what a cracking watch. Came on a narrow black leather strap, but just ordered an olive NATO so should look better.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well done show us a picture on the NATO when you get it

bowie


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

First posted pic, poor quality as it's from my phone


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

O diawl, what a dissapointment, it's a dodgy link!  I'm after a vinatge Komadirskie myself. B)


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

This should work......


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes very nice! k: I prefer the older cases. It's twin is on ebay at the mo too


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

part_timer said:


> Yes very nice! k: I prefer the older cases. It's twin is on ebay at the mo too


won mine off the bay a few days ago, I might look for another, I think they're fantastic value.

This one's a keeper.


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

i bought an amphibia a while ago. i am currently looking for a replacement numeral bezel and i think i will have somebody relume the watch. otherwise it is a watch with great design!


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

On the new NATO (came in grey, but I think it looks good, better than a green would've looked even...)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

yddraig said:


>


That looks like a nice original piece. IIRC correctly, 'Wostok' is the export name that usually had 'Made in USSR' on them.

Lovely ageing/patination on the dial :thumbsup:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Seems like it's a minefield when it comes to 'vintage' Vostoks.

I've just won one on the evilbay with an Amphibia case like the above but with a black Komandirskie dial and sword hands with a date! The dreaded Franken?! :wallbash:

From what I gather after searching all the myriad forums overflowing with opinions & differing friendly advice, a bonafide Amphibia with the octagonal case should have the arrow and sword hand combo and no date, just like the above. But I'm still not exactly sure what is and what isn't geniune, live and learn eh, but it looked so cool when I made that final bid! :groan:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Vintage Vostoks are a confusing field for study and collection; I have a few, and there's always one that breaks the rules... franken? or factory variation?

This modern case style works with a bracelet...









​


----------

